# Canine Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia (AIHA)



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is a website that has some good information on it for people that are dealing with a dog with AIHA. If you have a dog with AIHA please list any information you might have or websites you might know of for people to use. 
Meisha's Hope; A guide to canine autoimmune hemolytic anemia

Immune Mediated Hemolytic Anemia

IMHA and AIHA Facts - Canine Autoimmune Haemolytic Anaemia and immune-mediated hemolytic anemia


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks Carol!
I haven't read the websites yet, but I do want to say that any dog who has AIHA should immediately be tested for tick borne diseases, especially Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. AIHA is a not uncommon side effect of RMSF.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Having a canine survivor, I think the first and most important tactic is to have a vet that is well versed in AIHA and treatment. Unfortunately, many vets aren't, as I've seen on the AIHA board. Proper treatment is imperative and needed quickly. The base line treatment is prednisone is a very high dose.... 1 mg. per pound of body weight, divided into 2 daily doses. It takes several days for the pred to kick in and some dogs will need transfusions during this period to buy time until the pred starts working. All this is outlined in the Meisha's Hope website. Personally, I would suggest everyone take the time to read the basics there, just in case it ever effects your puppers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Also, a wonderful support board and source of info is run by the same woman who started Meisha's Hope. VetNet BBS Canine Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia (AIHA) Threads


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for making this a sticky again!

Having lost two dogs to this disease...I will always be on the look out for it.

I obsessively check gum color on all my dogs now... a bit pale, in they go for blood work. 

Wolfie my almost 16 year old husky mix got AIHA after an infection...the tell tale sign in her was port wine colored urine.
Aiyana was not so easy to tell, hers started just looking like old age was setting in, her hind end gave out, she was more tired than normal...etc. Then she began vomiting, and the runs after two days of meloxicam, it took a week for them to finally diagnose her. Aiyanas was brought on by her vaccines...

There is tons of information and support at the links posted above... I could not have made it through without the emotional support of the kind people there.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just curious, why don't they remove the dog's spleen in acute AIHA? (or do they?)
It's what they do in humans....that's where the red cell killing is happening.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Some do, but I would believe that oftentimes the disease is so fast moving and the dogs are in such critical condition that surgery would be inadvisable. That's just my initial thought.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I found this for an explanation, hth.

*Splenectomy* has been successful since the extravascular destruction occurs mainly in the spleen. The spleen is the source of plasma cells that produce antibodies against antigens, so the major source of autoantibodies is removed. Most likely to benefit are dogs with extravascular red cell destruction or enlarged spleens. Splenectomy is approached with caution since an enlarged spleen may represent the source of significant extramedullary hematopoiesis (development of blood cells outside of the bone marrow). Prior to considering a splenectomy a bone marrow aspirate should be done to determine whether the bone marrow even has the capability to make baby red blood cells. Significant erythroid hyperplasia, production of baby red blood cells, should be present. If a needle aspiration cytology of the enlarged spleen reveals significant erythrophagocytosis, removal not only prevents the erthrophagocytosis, it also removes a significant source of antibody production. A possible reduction in the immunosuppressive drug dosage is a benefit. It should be noted in the absence of the spleen, the liver sometimes has been known to take over its duties.

from this site: AUTOIMMUNE HEMOLYTIC ANEMIA: Lilli's Legacy: Therapy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the explanation Dreammom. I've wondered that in the past and didn't look up the answer. That's what they wanted to do with my daughter (long story), so I wondered if they did it with dogs, too.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am just seeing this. Most of you know i lost my beloved hunter (in my avatar) to aiha on oct. 16, 2003. We know his brought on by his proheart6 injection. That is the 6 month heart worm prevention injection. His liver also had dead spots on it. The fda had fort dodge pull the proheart6 form the market because of the high number of deaths,and leading the lists were liver damage and aiha.

It is a horrible disease. Inoticed hunter's pale gums, and then rust colored urine on oct. 9. I took him right in, he was put in icu and remained there til his death a week later. At that time my vet said he was seeing a case every 1 to 1 1/2 yers, but since then he is seeing it more frequent. Many of us believe that our dogs immune system is being worn down by to many vax, flea/'tick stuff, heart worm prevention (but that is a must).

As said above, i have kept such a close watch on the gums of my dogs since then (now i am down to only honey), and if i even think they don't look pink enough i had them/have her in to see rickey.


----------



## juliana (Mar 7, 2013)

*Are there any answers to this disease.....*

I had to put down a one and half year old golden retriever from this disease. He was the greatest dog and probably the smartest one I have ever had. He had gone for his yearly check up and received his shots. The next week he was just sluggish, tired, and did not want to eat much (not a big eater to begin with) thinking it was due to having a new puppy in the house. A week went on and we brought him back to the vet because he had diarhea and was tired. Doctor diagnosed him with a heart murmur and took some bloods finding out he was anemic then they did further testing and gave us some medication. Two days went by on medicine and he was getting worse. So we brought him back in that resulted in staying over night and doctors diagnosed him with Auto Immune Hemolytic Anemia. From there his disease spiraled down hill. We brought him to an animal hospital about an hour away from where we live for an emergency blood transfusion. Since he had been taking medicine that the hospital would prescribe they waited to see what his blood count came back to be. He was at 23% and by this day had dropped to 18% a significantly low red blood cell count. After finding out it was stable they wanted to keep him and watch him. Two days later he came home and seemed better the first day the second day he was not eating, extremely tired and could barely lift his head. The next morning I noticed a iodine color snot coming from his noise and thats when we brought him back down to the hospital. Later that night my family received the call that he was not going to make the night so we chose to not let him suffer. I have done a lot of research on this disease in dogs and I have not yet found a similar story or any type of known cause. It has been three long months that our dog has past and I am still searching for answers. If anyone could help fill the whole in my heart and provide me with information I have not read on the hundreds of websites and blogs already I would truly appreciate it... To add to having to lose my year and half old puppy which is the worst experience I have gone through so far, my family had to put down our 12 year old golden due to oral cancer and old age.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Juliana, I'm so sorry for your loss. We are very fortunate that our springer, Cody, is a survivor. This is such a horrific, fast moving disease. Very high doses of prednisone are the first line of treatment and in many cases additional meds are needed. Please read the Meisha's Hope website mentioned in the OP.... I'm sure it will answer many of your questions.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Juliana, I, too, am so sorry for your loss. I lost my Lacey to IMHA (Immune Mediated Hemolytic Anemia). Penny and Maggie's Mom's suggestion of reading the Meisha's Hope website was very helpful for me.


----------



## eleonora (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi everybody! My name's Eleonora, i'm italian (so i'm sorry for my english!!!) and i've a 3 and a half years old golden retriever named Camilla.
1 months ago Camilla started do be strange, very apathetic and lethargic. she's always been a very quiet dog but one evening she did't get up to eat so we took her immediately to the vet. it was friday evening (6 november). Blood tests showed a severe anemia, so she was immediately hospitalized, and she immediately started to take antibiotics (for the case of diseases tick) and prednisone in very high dose (for the case of autoimmune anemia). in the saturday morning the red blood cells were decreased. In the sunday morning the red blood cells were decreased again. she had only 1.8 million of red blood cell and there was no response from the bone marrow. She had the mucous of the mouth of a very light pink color and the inside of the ears totally white. she looked like a ghost. the vet suggested that it could also be leucemia and she did her a blood transfusion. the following tuesday - after 96 hours from the beginning of therapy - suddenly the bone marrow has begun to produce red blood cells. in the meantime had arrived the results of other blood tests which were not tick diseases. Camilla was discharged from the clinic with the diagnosis of anemia autoimmune. for the first five weeks camilla took 6 tablets of prednisone 25 mg for day, divided between morning and evening and some supplements (stimulfoss and bloodder). now she is decreasing the dose, but she will continue to take prednisone until the end of january (decreasing the dose every two weeks). every 7-10 days we go to the vet to do a blood count control. she's currently at 4.4 millions of red blood cells, her ears are back of a beautiful pink color and mucous of her mouth are red again, but she still looks a little apathetic and gets tired easily.......Can be the fault of prednisone? she is very hungry and she eat a lot but she has lost weight. now she's not lethargic but she still doesn't want to play with the ball or run. After a month and a half of therapy she has an enlarged liver (the vet says it's a side effect of high-dose prednisone because blood tests on liver and kidney function are perfect, except the phosphatase high because of prednisone) and we discovered that her heart contracts a little too loosely but according to the cardiologist is a consequence of anemia (however she is also taking a medicine for the heart [vetmedine]). Is there anyone here whose dog survived to the autoimmune anemia? what will happen in january when camilla will finish the therapy with prednisone? what i should expect for the future? she must take the prednisone forever? or make a periodic cicle of therapy? in the italian golden retriever forum no one can help me because no one has experience with this disease.... i hope my camilla will survive to the AIHA :crossfing ...if you want say a little prayer for her. thank you a lot


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Camilla*



eleonora said:


> Hi everybody! My name's Eleonora, i'm italian (so i'm sorry for my english!!!) and i've a 3 and a half years old golden retriever named Camilla.
> 1 months ago Camilla started do be strange, very apathetic and lethargic. she's always been a very quiet dog but one evening she did't get up to eat so we took her immediately to the vet. it was friday evening (6 november). Blood tests showed a severe anemia, so she was immediately hospitalized, and she immediately started to take antibiotics (for the case of diseases tick) and prednisone in very high dose (for the case of autoimmune anemia). in the saturday morning the red blood cells were decreased. In the sunday morning the red blood cells were decreased again. she had only 1.8 million of red blood cell and there was no response from the bone marrow. She had the mucous of the mouth of a very light pink color and the inside of the ears totally white. she looked like a ghost. the vet suggested that it could also be leucemia and she did her a blood transfusion. the following tuesday - after 96 hours from the beginning of therapy - suddenly the bone marrow has begun to produce red blood cells. in the meantime had arrived the results of other blood tests which were not tick diseases. Camilla was discharged from the clinic with the diagnosis of anemia autoimmune. for the first five weeks camilla took 6 tablets of prednisone 25 mg for day, divided between morning and evening and some supplements (stimulfoss and bloodder). now she is decreasing the dose, but she will continue to take prednisone until the end of january (decreasing the dose every two weeks). every 7-10 days we go to the vet to do a blood count control. she's currently at 4.4 millions of red blood cells, her ears are back of a beautiful pink color and mucous of her mouth are red again, but she still looks a little apathetic and gets tired easily.......Can be the fault of prednisone? she is very hungry and she eat a lot but she has lost weight. now she's not lethargic but she still doesn't want to play with the ball or run. After a month and a half of therapy she has an enlarged <script id="gpt-impl-0.895461774987994" src="http://partner.googleadservices.com/gpt/pubads_impl_78.js"></script>liver (the vet says it's a side effect of high-dose prednisone because blood tests on liver and kidney function are perfect, except the phosphatase high because of prednisone) and we discovered that her heart contracts a little too loosely but according to the cardiologist is a consequence of anemia (however she is also taking a medicine for the heart [vetmedine]). Is there anyone here whose dog survived to the autoimmune anemia? what will happen in january when camilla will finish the therapy with prednisone? what i should expect for the future? she must take the prednisone forever? or make a periodic cicle of therapy? in the italian golden retriever forum no one can help me because no one has experience with this disease.... i hope my camilla will survive to the AIHA :crossfing ...if you want say a little prayer for her. thank you a lot


Praying for your sweet girl! So sorry you and Camilla are going through this!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, that can be from the prednisone, as well as lingering effects of the disease. It can take a long time for recovery. Sending prayers that she continues to improve. No, she will not be on the prednisone forever. I know more about human autoimmune hemolytic anemia than canine, but if they survive the initial outset, their chances are very good to return to completely normal. And it is not likely to recur.


----------



## eleonora (Dec 16, 2015)

*thanks!*

thanks everybody! grazie!


----------

